# getting a snake through durham fittings



## squidsk8 (Aug 15, 2010)

I am a journeyman plumber in oregon but i am new to drain cleaning.my shop has started a new flat rate service side of our company and im the only tech. I havent had much training in drain cleaning and the owner is not a plumber. 
I am using a ridgid k-39 drill snake because my drum snake will fit in a 1 1/2 inch line. this job is in an old building with durham fittings and no c/o's. I was hoping somebody could give me some advice about getting my snake in the line. I have tried to go through the k/s drain (after taking off the trap). also the tub shower waste and over flow and i tried the lav but it is only 1 1/4. can some one please help


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What is your JP# if I might ask, I can't find it.

Never mind I found it, welcome to PZ

Is this a 1/4" cable your using, try putting a crook on the end on the cable, try different types of crooks, durham fitting can be a biotch at times to get around.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Welcome to the 'zone. 

Like Ron said, they can be a royal bee-otch. Trying different bends can sometimes do it. Sometimes spinning in reverse to slip past a fitting and then back to forward. A little soap on the cable will help too. Patience grasshopper, patience...








Paul


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yea I forgot to mention reverse the cable, :thumbsup: never heard of using soap thou, I'll have to try that some day, I have ran reverse many times to get the cable to go the correct direction, the cable will lay different in the line going in reverse, comes in handy when you find your self also heading of the vent, love that clear clanking sound, always says pull back and try again. :yes:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

K-39 machine can do 1¼" lines just fine with 1/4 or 3/8" cables. I rod kitchen sink lines and lav sinks with a Spartan 100 using 13/32" cable. We have tons of Durham fittings out here as well. It just takes practice and experience to learn to feel the cable through the line.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I can negotiate most any line, but telling someone else how is a different story. I relate it to fishing, having a mental picture of something you can't see, when to pop the cable just enough or running in reverse ,etc. Drain cleaning is an art form, acquired over time. It's not just shoving a cable in a line and bulling through turns and blockages.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Sometimes, not every time, but SOMETIMES it is best to help the customer for the long term by updating certain portions of the system so that they are less prone to blockage and more serviceable in the event of a blockage.

I like to be able to do the impossible with my cables but there is also a point where outdated and/or faulty designs should be abandoned.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Sometimes, not every time, but SOMETIMES it is best to help the customer for the long term by updating certain portions of the system so that they are less prone to blockage and more serviceable in the event of a blockage.
> 
> I like to be able to do the impossible with my cables but there is also a point where outdated and/or faulty designs should be abandoned.


I have a 1/4 open hook in a super vee that I can get through them by running in reverse. Once through I run in forward and push the machine in and out to "break through". I will also put the trap back on and run it through the pop up after removing the plug, while running hot water. If I have crawl space access I offer the option of coming up throught the floor of the cabinet, this is a better long term solution when dealing with 1 1/4 galvy waste arms.


----------



## ap plumbing (Nov 9, 2010)

thats exacly how i feel snaking out lines is a skill that u learn over alot of time but when u learn we all think were the greatest at it lol


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

smaller Galvy pipes really weren't ment to be snaked. Add to that the "repairs" that may have been done to them over the years. You are in a hard spot. 

Op Where to you think the blockage is?.I re read your post. You said you went down the Tub, kitchen sink, Bathroom sink. So what exactly is going on.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

squidsk8 said:


> I am a journeyman plumber in oregon but i am new to drain cleaning.my shop has started a new flat rate service side of our company and im the only tech. I havent had much training in drain cleaning and the owner is not a plumber.
> I am using a ridgid k-39 drill snake because my drum snake will fit in a 1 1/2 inch line. this job is in an old building with durham fittings and no c/o's. I was hoping somebody could give me some advice about getting my snake in the line. I have tried to go through the k/s drain (after taking off the trap). also the tub shower waste and over flow and i tried the lav but it is only 1 1/4. can some one please help


 
What are Durham fittings?  Bell and spigot cast iron?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> What are Durham fittings?  Bell and spigot cast iron?



They look like this.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

ap plumbing said:


> thats exacly how i feel snaking out lines is a skill that u learn over alot of time but when u learn we all think were the greatest at it lol


When I worked for the "other guy" the young plumbers would come in and throw the machines in the shop mad and complaining the machines were pieces of crap. ( New or not so new Machines). I asked whats the problem, they would say the ### cables keep kinking LOL. I would say sorry guys. It isnt the machines its the operator. Some of them ruined cables weekly. I had my machine checked to my truck purposely so now one could ruin my cable. Once you understand the feel of the cable and sound of machine, you almost never kink them.


----------

